# my lamb won't eat!! Help!



## melwynnd (Dec 25, 2004)

I suppose I shoud first say that the only experience I have with sheep is book reading.

I was given a three week old lamb five days ago. He couldn't walk and the previous owners were treating him with selenium for white muscle disease. My veterenarian said we don't have a problem with that here and said it was joint ill. He prescribed a combination of antiboitic and Banimine every other day. He is up and walking much better, but he's refused his bottle all day today. He's grunting a bit when he breathes and acts uncomfortable. He's lapped at some water in a dish, but absolutely refuses to drink water from the bottle.

HELP!!

Sherry


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I wonder if while fighting the disease the lamb isn't becoming slightly dehydrated, from the meds. Perhaos it is slightly constipated? Is the lamb's mouth cool and is he drooling a bit? If so I'd consider giving it an enema (warm soapy water or mineral oil) and perhaps some metamusil, or mineral oil by mouth.


----------



## melwynnd (Dec 25, 2004)

Ross,

He bloated up last night and started to scour. I really didn't think he'd make it through the night, but he's still alive. He looks less bloated, but still puffy. I haven't tried to feed him yet. He's still scouring, and acts like it really hurts when he goes.

Sherry


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Give him some bloat meds or veggie oil as a minimum. Sounds like he may be fighting some opportunistic cocci, and he'll need a sulfa medication for that, any blood in the stool?


----------



## melwynnd (Dec 25, 2004)

Ross,

I gave him veggi oil and baking soda with a syringe last night. He was really scouring bad this morning and his temp was only 99.8. I threw him in a warm bath and wrapped him in a blanket just out of the dryer. Then I set him in the sun, sure he wasn't going to last the hour. He came out of it, but has been off and on all day. He still doesn't want to eat. I gave him gatorade with a syringe and crushed up about 1/8 of a calf scours tablet, made it into a paste and gave it to him. He seems better. Of course, this bout with illness has set him back with his joint ill treatment. He isn't walking nearly as well, and his back fetlock can't seem to support weight without knuckling under. So I wrapped it so he can walk. He is drinking water and I'm going to try some milk at six.

Sherry


----------

